
Ask HN: Are you lonely? - omarshammas
A couple years ago I found myself lonely, overweight, and unhappy.  I had neglected to build a life outside of work, and it finally caught up.<p>It hasn&#x27;t been easy and I still struggle with it from time to time but thankfully I&#x27;m in a better place now.<p>How did you get here? And how are you fixing it?
======
happppy
lonely AF.

